
Amazon giving out hackable dash buttons - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2015/10/11/amazon-giving-out-sort-of-hackable-amazon-dash-button/
======
tedmiston
Also posted via AWS
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10370814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10370814)

